# Neue Iphone 5 Case veröffentlicht (Foxconn verliert Prototype ?!)



## D@rk (28. September 2011)

*Neue Iphone 5 Case veröffentlicht (Foxconn verliert Prototype ?!)*

Auf 9to5mac.com wurde heute gezeigt, das der Chinesische Hersteller "M.I.C Gadget" neue Iphone 5 Case vorgestellt hat.
Der Hersteller hat zusätzlich ein Video auf Youtube Hochgeladen.

Das Case ist gegenüber einem Iphone 3G 1cm Breiter und Höher.

Im Video wird das Case mit einem Iphone 4 und einem Ipod Touch verglichen.

Viel Spaß 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TU7iCNIumpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Quelle: 9to5mac.com


*Edit:* Anscheinend soll das Iphone 5 ein verloren gegangener Prototyp sein,der von foxconn stammte. Der Iphone Gadget Hersteller soll 20.000 RMB (ca. 2306 Euro) für den Prototypen bezahlt haben

Quelle: macnotes


----------



## xTc (28. September 2011)

*AW: Neue Iphone 5 Case veröffentlicht*

Es scheint wohl viel schmaler aber dafür breiter zu sein.

Wobei mich interessieren würde, wie viele die von den Teilen schon gefertigt haben.
Wäre ja episch wenn die Maße nicht stimmen.


----------



## dj*viper (28. September 2011)

*AW: Neue Iphone 5 Case veröffentlicht (Foxconn verliert Prototype ?!)*

am dienstag sind wir alle schlauer


----------



## Dimkkka (28. September 2011)

*AW: Neue Iphone 5 Case veröffentlicht (Foxconn verliert Prototype ?!)*

breiter ist gut schmaler auch   und sollte schön leistungsstark sein, was gut wäre dann noch der preis dürfte nicht zu hoch sein


----------



## DaStash (28. September 2011)

Mir persönlich gefällt die spitz zulaufende Form gar nicht. Sieht irgendwie unpassend aus.

MfG


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (28. September 2011)

*AW: Neue Iphone 5 Case veröffentlicht (Foxconn verliert Prototype ?!)*

und wo hast du in der News das Thema Iphone 5 verloren von Foxconn Thematisiert ? 

ich kanns net finden weder im Video noch im Text, nur ne Kurze edit die besagt dass das verlorene (quelle??)  iphone 5 nen Prototyp von Foxcon ist.
Für mich richt die News sehr stark nach Werbung machen, für neue Oberschalen des komenden Iphones.


----------



## Stricherstrich (28. September 2011)

*AW: Neue Iphone 5 Case veröffentlicht (Foxconn verliert Prototype ?!)*

Find die Barrenoptik cooler...


----------



## der Türke (28. September 2011)

*AW: Neue Iphone 5 Case veröffentlicht (Foxconn verliert Prototype ?!)*

Wann kommt endlich, dass neue IPOD Touch will meinen 1G, endlich erneuern der 4G gefällt mir nicht.


Iphone? pff.... mir doch egal......


----------



## ViP94 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Neue Iphone 5 Case veröffentlicht (Foxconn verliert Prototype ?!)*

Seit wann gibts denn einen weißen iPod touch?


----------



## D@rk (28. September 2011)

*AW: Neue Iphone 5 Case veröffentlicht (Foxconn verliert Prototype ?!)*

Wieso sollte ich werbung machen?
Nach dem Edit hab ich die foxconn news kurz zusammen gefasst incl quellen angabe


----------



## spionkaese (28. September 2011)

*AW: Neue Iphone 5 Case veröffentlicht (Foxconn verliert Prototype ?!)*



Dimkkka schrieb:


> breiter ist gut schmaler auch   und sollte schön leistungsstark sein, was gut wäre dann noch der preis dürfte nicht zu hoch sein


klar, weil Apple ja auch immer so leistungsstarke und günstige Geräte anbietet


----------



## D@rk (28. September 2011)

*AW: Neue Iphone 5 Case veröffentlicht (Foxconn verliert Prototype ?!)*

Leistungsstark würde ich wohl sagen...
Günstig wär das handy obne diesen silber farbigen apfel


----------



## spionkaese (28. September 2011)

*AW: Neue Iphone 5 Case veröffentlicht (Foxconn verliert Prototype ?!)*



D@rk schrieb:


> Leistungsstark würde ich wohl sagen...
> Günstig wär das handy obne diesen silber farbigen apfel


Jop, das iPhone 4 ist extrem leistungsstark im Vergleich zu SG2 und so.


----------



## D@rk (28. September 2011)

*AW: Neue Iphone 5 Case veröffentlicht (Foxconn verliert Prototype ?!)*

Das Samsung ist 1 Jahr neuer [ Iphone 4 - 06/10 | Samsung Galaxy S2 - 05/11 ]
Deshalb kannst du ehr das Samsung Galaxy mit dem 4 vergleichen.
Das ist nämlich vom 07/10. Und das Galaxy und Iphone 4 haben beide 512 MB Ram und beide 1GHz Cpu Tackt. Selbst die Kamera auflösung ist komplet identisch...


----------



## PixelSign (29. September 2011)

*AW: Neue Iphone 5 Case veröffentlicht (Foxconn verliert Prototype ?!)*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Jop, das iPhone 4 ist extrem leistungsstark im Vergleich zu SG2 und so.


 
das ist ja mal ein vergleich der gewaltig hinkt


----------



## Pal_Calimero (29. September 2011)

*AW: Neue Iphone 5 Case veröffentlicht (Foxconn verliert Prototype ?!)*

Ich würde mir gerne ein Iphone zulegen, kurz davor entscheide ich mich immer fürn Urlaub... da hab ich mehr im Leben davon^^. Iphone 4 hätte mir eigentlich gut gefallen, wäre diese Problematik mit dem Empfang nicht.


----------



## snuffkin (29. September 2011)

*AW: Neue Iphone 5 Case veröffentlicht (Foxconn verliert Prototype ?!)*

Da kann ja Samsung klagen. Dieses Gerät hat ja fast die gleichen Abmaße wie ein Galaxy.....
Die Apple-Lemminge können sich dann wieder auf ein überteuertes Spielzeug freuen, deren technische Eigenschaften schon bestimmt längst überholt sind.
Wenn das Gerät rauskommt, haben Samsung sicherlich längst ein leistungstärkeres sprich: besseres Gerät zu einen "bodenständigen" Preis rausgebracht......


----------



## Toffelwurst (29. September 2011)

*AW: Neue Iphone 5 Case veröffentlicht (Foxconn verliert Prototype ?!)*



snuffkin schrieb:


> Wenn das Gerät rauskommt, haben Samsung sicherlich längst ein leistungstärkeres sprich: besseres Gerät zu einen "bodenständigen" Preis rausgebracht......


 
Jop, was dann im Vergleich zum IPhone wieder wie ein billiges Plastikspielzeug aussieht. Da bezahl ich lieber ein paar Euronen mehr und hab dafür ein Gerät welches auch einen hochwertigen Eindruck macht, bzw. mit Metall verarbeitet ist und nicht nur aus Plastik besteht.


----------



## DaStash (29. September 2011)

Toffelwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Jop, was dann im Vergleich zum IPhone wieder wie ein billiges Plastikspielzeug aussieht. Da bezahl ich lieber ein paar Euronen mehr und hab dafür ein Gerät welches auch einen hochwertigen Eindruck macht, bzw. mit Metall verarbeitet ist und nicht nur aus Plastik besteht.



Du weisst aber schon das die Verarbeitung an sich rein gar nichts mit den verwendeten Materialien zu tun hat...

MfG


----------



## Toffelwurst (29. September 2011)

*AW: Neue Iphone 5 Case veröffentlicht (Foxconn verliert Prototype ?!)*



DaStash schrieb:


> Du weisst aber schon das die Verarbeitung an sich rein gar nichts mit den verwendeten Materialien zu tun hat...
> 
> MfG



Ja darauf wollt eich auch nicht hinaus ist eventuell etwas unverständlich formuliert. Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte ist, anstatt mir das Plastikgehäuse vom S1 anzutun das IPhone 4 wesentlich eleganter fande mit den Glasflächen und korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, das IPhone 5 soll eine Aluminium Rückseite bekommen und das macht es gegenüber dem Plastikgehäuse vom S2 auch wieder hochwertiger. Technik ist nicht alles, dann könnten wir nämlich auch mit alten C-Netz Gehäusen rumlaufen mit der aktuellen Hardware darin und dazu noch, weil so viel Platz ist, einen Akku, der mehrere Wochen hält.


----------



## Adam West (29. September 2011)

*AW: Neue Iphone 5 Case veröffentlicht (Foxconn verliert Prototype ?!)*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Ja darauf wollt eich auch nicht hinaus ist eventuell etwas unverständlich formuliert. Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte ist, anstatt mir das Plastikgehäuse vom S1 anzutun das IPhone 4 wesentlich eleganter fande mit den Glasflächen und korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, das IPhone 5 soll eine Aluminium Rückseite bekommen und das macht es gegenüber dem Plastikgehäuse vom S2 auch wieder hochwertiger. Technik ist nicht alles, dann könnten wir nämlich auch mit alten C-Netz Gehäusen rumlaufen mit der aktuellen Hardware darin und dazu noch, weil so viel Platz ist, einen Akku, der mehrere Wochen hält.


 
Du würdest dir ein iphone5 kaufen nur weil es "hochwertiger" aussieht ganz egal ob es technisch hinterherhinkt oder gar bedeutend mieser ist (wäre)? 
Das SGS2 sieht def. nicht minderwertig oder schlechter aus, nur weil es aus Plastik ist. Immer diese "style" oder "Material" Begründungen...  und dafür dann auchnoch bedeutend mehr bezahlen...


----------



## Toffelwurst (29. September 2011)

*AW: Neue Iphone 5 Case veröffentlicht (Foxconn verliert Prototype ?!)*



Adam West schrieb:


> Du würdest dir ein iphone5 kaufen nur weil es "hochwertiger" aussieht ganz egal ob es technisch hinterherhinkt oder gar bedeutend mieser ist (wäre)?
> Das SGS2 sieht def. nicht minderwertig oder schlechter aus, nur weil es aus Plastik ist. Immer diese "style" oder "Material" Begründungen...


 
Natürlich würde ich die Technik nicht außer Acht lassen, aber wenn das IPhone 5 die selben Innereien bekommt wie das S2 dann definitiv das IPhone, da mein Kollege direkt neben mir am Schreibtisch ein S2 hat und ich es potthässlich finde. Aber das ist Geschmackssache.
Eins sollte man dazu sagen: Geld spielt für mich (glücklicherweise) keine Rolle!


----------



## DaStash (29. September 2011)

*AW: Neue Iphone 5 Case veröffentlicht (Foxconn verliert Prototype ?!)*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Natürlich würde ich die Technik nicht außer Acht lassen, aber wenn das IPhone 5 die selben Innereien bekommt wie das S2 dann definitiv das IPhone, da mein Kollege direkt neben mir am Schreibtisch ein S2 hat und ich es potthässlich finde. Aber das ist Geschmackssache.
> Eins sollte man dazu sagen: Geld spielt für mich (glücklicherweise) keine Rolle!


Im gleichen Zeitraum kommt im übrigen das SGSII HD heraus. Mit schnellerem Prozessor und besseren Bildschirm und einer verbesserten Akkuleistung. Das wäre dann der Vergleich zum neuen iPhone. 

MfG


----------



## Adam West (29. September 2011)

*AW: Neue Iphone 5 Case veröffentlicht (Foxconn verliert Prototype ?!)*



DaStash schrieb:


> Im gleichen Zeitraum kommt im übrigen das SGSII HD heraus. Mit schnellerem Prozessor und besseren Bildschirm und einer verbesserten Akkuleistung. Das wäre dann der Vergleich zum neuen iPhone.
> MfG



Hey hey, wenn Geld für einen keine Rolle spielt, kauft man sich doch automatisch das teuere von beiden wegen ist so.  
Aber nunja, jedem das seine, wenn "style" einen viel höheren Preis rechtfertig, warum nicht...


----------



## kühlprofi (29. September 2011)

*AW: Neue Iphone 5 Case veröffentlicht*



xTc schrieb:


> Es scheint wohl viel schmaler aber dafür breiter zu sein.
> 
> Wobei mich interessieren würde, wie viele die von den Teilen schon gefertigt haben.
> Wäre ja episch wenn die Maße nicht stimmen.


 
Hehe wenn dus gelesen hast, steht ja, dass sie für einen Prototypen viel Geld liegen lassen haben. Evtl. habe die ja sogar nachgemessen 
Oder ziemlich sicher die Pläne erhalten. Also so blöd sind die ja nicht


----------



## Snake7 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Neue Iphone 5 Case veröffentlicht (Foxconn verliert Prototype ?!)*

was fuer ein gespamme hier wieder abgeht... .
Aber auch lustig wie 50% mehr bezahlt wird weil die Ecken runder sind.


----------



## Kev95 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Neue Iphone 5 Case veröffentlicht (Foxconn verliert Prototype ?!)*

Smartphone-Power  
Wie halt alle nen Aufstand machen.
Ich hab ein HTC Wildfire und das stellt mich mehr als zufrieden.
Für alles andere hab ich einen PC, der jedes Smartphone abhängt.


----------

